# Begging wife for sex



## Ricky2424 (Jul 23, 2012)

hi,
i posted earlier on board found out 2 days ago my wife been having affair with her co worker for past 2 years. Two years ago we were having sex 2 or sometimes 3 times per week. But for past 2 years, i have to beg to have sex. For past 2 years, it seems we only having sex once every 2 weeks. When I found out couple of days ago she was having affair. She told me she never slept with him while dating him for the last 2 years. But if that was true, why we went from having sex 2 or 3 times per week to once ever 2 weeks. Her excuse she been too tired. This make any sense to you people ?


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

nope, she's lying.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Doubt it. Very sorry 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Ricky2424 said:


> hi,
> i posted earlier on board found out 2 days ago my wife been having affair with her co worker for past 2 years. Two years ago we were having sex 2 or sometimes 3 times per week. But for past 2 years, i have to beg to have sex. For past 2 years, it seems we only having sex once every 2 weeks. When I found out couple of days ago she was having affair. She told me she never slept with him while dating him for the last 2 years. But if that was true, why we went from having sex 2 or 3 times per week to once ever 2 weeks. Her excuse she been too tired. This make any sense to you people ?


i read your other thread.
of course she is too tired.
can YOU guess why?
plus the fact she has an emotional connection to someone else, so thats where her sexual energy and thought are going.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Extremely unlikely that she is / was not sleeping with him.

My take (somewhat unpopular) is "what difference does it make?" She knowingly failed to meet your need for an extended period of time (2 years).

Can you honestly say you would feel better about her if she had just shut down all sex (and not just with you) over those two years? I know that for me the answer is "no". I have never accepted "well I'm not cheating on you" or "I would not do that with anyone" as legitimate reasons for coming up short on me.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

i concur with all above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Ricky2424 said:


> hi,
> i posted earlier on board found out 2 days ago my wife been having affair with her co worker for past 2 years. Two years ago we were having sex 2 or sometimes 3 times per week. But for past 2 years, i have to beg to have sex. For past 2 years, it seems we only having sex once every 2 weeks. When I found out couple of days ago she was having affair. She told me she never slept with him while dating him for the last 2 years. But if that was true, why we went from having sex 2 or 3 times per week to once ever 2 weeks. Her excuse she been too tired. This make any sense to you people ?


I agree with DTO above. Additionally to what he said, I'd also say that if it was just an emotional affair, to me, that's even worse than a physical affair. It's one thing to have sex with a person, total other to fall in love with them. 

As for your post though, I ask you to step out of the box for a minute and think about it. If I told you my wife was seeing a guy for two years (dating as you put it) but told me they had never had sex, what would you think? 

Add in the fact that her sex drive for you basically went from average to very little at the exact same time. Plus, think about it from the other guys standpoint. If you were him, would you date your wife for two years and be fine with absolutely no sex?

Hate to say it, but I'd be willing to bet my house on the fact your wife slept with him.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

She's lying, and you know she's lying. Stop begging, and start leaving.

It's over.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Dang, should this be moved to coping with coping with infidelity section? It must be difficult to detect since every partner changes over the course of the marriage but you have to consider an affair is possible to be the cause for the change of certain habits (mainly sexual) in a marriage, all else being equal. I am sorry that happened to you.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

She didn't want to have sex with you because she would have been cheating on her boyfriend. And she was sleeping with him. A woman won't date a man for two years without sex.

She's giving you trickle truth. Right now, she'll tell you they only kissed. If you keep pressing for the truth, she'll claim they only groped through their clothes. Later, that it was only oral. Then, it was just sleeping naked next to each other (no penetration). The truth is probably that she went around the world with him.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

this is sad you should probably take your dignity back from her and kick her to the curb.she is definitely telling the truth about being tired but it's because all her energy is being spent on someone else.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> She didn't want to have sex with you because she would have been cheating on her boyfriend. And she was sleeping with him. A woman won't date a man for two years without sex.
> 
> She's giving you trickle truth. Right now, she'll tell you they only kissed. If you keep pressing for the truth, she'll claim they only groped through their clothes. Later, that it was only oral. Then, it was just sleeping naked next to each other (no penetration). The truth is probably that she went around the world with him.


Around the world several times, that would offend me if my spouse said "Oh I've had an affair for 2 years, but DONT WORRY, its nothing sexual" Wow, I am pretty slow and dumb, but for you to try to fool me with that, wow, the spouse saying this should probably consider how ridiculous and dumb they are to think for a second that any person would believe that. The benefit of doubt? pshhh

Local Grocer: "Where were you? I haven't seen you in 2 years" 

Wife: "Oh I was hanging out at walmart, didn't buy anything though. So don't worry"


Definitely sorry about what happened to you. There are plenty veterans at the coping with infidelity section.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You can't really be this naive can you? Sorry man, you're plan B. But it almost sounds like you're willing to live with that. She must be pretty hot.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Now you know what happened to your sex

Get tested for STDs, contact a lawyer, divorce her


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

I suggest posting in the coping with infidelity section.


----------

